# Liquid tape



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried this around the electrical connectors? Besides me !. I have had it on a few connectors on the bike and no problems yet. Does anyone use it at work . Kinda looking for someone that can give review on ita longevity










-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

We use it on some of our bikes also like around toggle switches and connections we dnt plan on taking off for a while. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I use it on underground electrical splices and its been a good product. I also use electrical-grade RTV as well...and it works great too.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm kinda anal-retentive on wiring; I tend to soldier, coat with liquid tape, then heat shrink over top of it. - I've also used non-insulated crimps, filled with die-electric grease, coated with that liquid tape, then heat shrunk. 

Both ways has netted me years of trouble free electrical, even in salt-water boats.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

This stuff is a must have on winch solenoids, they used to make it in a aerosol can too

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I've used it in the past, but now I just use di-electric. I usually coat the bottom of the wire in this stuff so it seals it, then di-electric but I realized I'm wasting time.

Now I just di-electric and it pours out the back of the connector. Haven't had issues since my 08 brute LMAO. Well the new wire harness...

I di-electric once a year, usually when we aren't riding much and I have some free time and I'm bored, rarely do I ever see one bit of corrosion. 

I'm a little anal about wiring now also, so I solder and heat shrink now, might add the liquid tape to the mix.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate flipping a switch and something not working; pees me right off. - Coming from working as a mechanic at a marina for 5 years back in my highschool/early college days, over protecting things from corrosion became normal for me.


----------

